# Ten Grand Canyon 2016 Launch Dates Available Now!



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

From the Grand Canyon River Permits Office. Good luck to everyone! 

We have just opened a follow-up lottery for 2016 launch dates at the weighted lottery website (https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river). The lottery will accept applications until Thursday, October 15, 2015, at 12:00 PM (noon) Mountain Standard Time. The available launch dates are: *

Standard Size Trips* (1 - 16 people): 
January 2016: 11, 16, 20, 22, 27 
March 2016: 2, 27 
October 2016: 2, 4 *

Small Size Trips* (1 - 8 people): 
May 2016: 19 

Winners will have until Friday, October 16, 2015, at 12:00 PM (noon) Mountain Standard Time to pay their nonrefundable deposits ($400 for standard size trips, $200 for small size trips). 

We strongly recommended all lottery applications list at least one Potential Alternate Trip Leader (PATL). If the original trip leader becomes unable to go on the river trip, and there are no confirmed PATLs, the trip will be cancelled. PATLs can be added to a river trip by the trip leader only when submitting a lottery application; see Noncommercial River Trip Regulations for clarification. 

Sincerely, 
Grand Canyon River Permits Office 
Phone: 800-959-9164 (toll free) 
928-638-7843 (optional non-toll-free number to same line) 
email: [email protected]  

Websites: 
Main River Permit Information: www.nps.gov/grca 

Launch Dates: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/cancelled-dates.htm 

Noncommercial River Trip Regulations: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river/pdf/Noncommercial_River_Trip_Regulations.pdf 

Frequently Asked Questions: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river/pdf/River_and_Weighted_Lottery_FAQs.pdf Statistics From Past 

Lotteries: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/noncommercial-riv-docs.htm 

Lottery Website: https://npspermits.us/grandcanyon/river 

GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website www.gcpba.org.
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I am going to win the March 27th trip! Any one interested in joining my soon to be permit? 

I am thinking of a: "Grand Trip With A Twist!"


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Who won permits?*

Sadly, I did not. : (


----------

